# Does anyone use a Back on Track Saddle pad for trail rides?



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Does anyone use a Back On Track Contender II saddle pad (the one with a Thinline half pad built in) for long trail rides in the summer? I'm looking for a pad that will give my horse a little more back protection without adding bulk under an English or Aussie saddle for trail riding. (Yes, my English saddle fits; I don't have an Aussie yet, but I'll make sure the one I get also fits  ) 

I know I can buy Thinline pads separately, but I'd also like to try a Back on Track pad for the supposed therapeutic benefits of the infrared heat. However... will that same therapeutic heat from the BOT fabric be TOO hot for long trail rides? It's already hot out, I don't want to make my horse even hotter! We usually ride 6-10 miles in one outing at a fairly easy pace; mostly walking and trotting and some short stretches at a canter.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Will be interested to hear any responses, as we are always trying to find ways to dissipate heat versus intentionally cause it. But I know some dressage-riding friends who swear by BOT products.

I do, btw, use a thinline pad between the saddle and the pad during competitions (and during training rides when I can remember) and like the results.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Phantom, glad to hear you like the Thinline.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

If it helps I use a back on track knee brace when riding and I haven't noticed more heat than if I use a regular knee brace. I've been wearing it all day every day for the past week and do notice a bit more heat in my sore knee than my other one, but the heat could be injury related. 

I haven't tried the saddle pad, I'd like to though so will be interested to hear what others say.


----------

